
Show HN: NPX Cards – Make your own npx business card in minutes (Promo inside) - lucasfronza
http://npxcards.io/
======
lucasfronza
Hey HN, happy to share with you my latest side project! Yay :)

That's the announcing tweet:
[https://twitter.com/LucasBFronza/status/1259225615099707398](https://twitter.com/LucasBFronza/status/1259225615099707398).
Would really appreciate a retweet and your feedback!

If you would like to make your card, let me know here or DM me on twitter and
I'll GIVE YOU A 50% REFUND.

